# اول قناة تعليمية عن برمجة ماكينات cnc



## training_2012 (1 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم اول قناة تعليمية عن برمجة الماكينات 
*حيث تحتوى على فديوهات كثيرة تشرح البرمجة بتفصيل وبكل الاوامر

Engineering House - YouTube​


----------



## zakimc (1 أبريل 2013)

ماشاء الله , الله يوفقكم الدروس القادمة عبر الانترنات عبر هذه القناة او كيف بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## mkrahmat (3 أبريل 2013)

رهيب والله رهيب​


----------



## mezmez (3 أبريل 2013)

ماشاء الله


----------



## حسن الكردى (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## emarat-misr (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

